# Show me your prizes!



## Guest (Nov 29, 2012)

Pretty please? 
All your past prizes, I find Cat rosettes gorgeous!!


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

what prizes


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2012)

rcmadd said:


> what prizes


Past prizes, sorry should have made it clear. Cat rosettes are gorgeous!


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

oh....
this was from the bingley show last year.. from 1 cat..








these are from the cov/leis show again last year..


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I've just got a lovely new pin board for all of ours but not got it up yet, so in the mean time. This is one sunny day oop north


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2012)

rcmadd said:


> oh....
> this was from the bingley show last year.. from 1 cat..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

ALL the trophys were supposed to go back.. but as the show was cancelled this year we had to keep hold of them.. until next week that is as the bingley show manager will be at the show we have entered.

oh.. except the little one at the front.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2012)

rcmadd said:


> ALL the trophys were supposed to go back.. but as the show was cancelled this year we had to keep hold of them.. until next week that is as the bingley show manager will be at the show we have entered.
> 
> oh.. except the little one at the front.


What trophies? The ones you LOST  
haha xx


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

TBH.. ill be glad they are going.. they clutter up the place...


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2012)

rcmadd said:


> TBH.. ill be glad they are going.. they clutter up the place...


:lol: :lol:

You should be proud of them!! 
They're gorgeous!!!


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

we also won trophys at the russian blue breeders show.. but we couldnt keep them as we were not members.. 1 was a huge crystal glass bowl...


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2012)

rcmadd said:


> we also won trophys at the russian blue breeders show.. but we couldnt keep them as we were not members.. 1 was a huge crystal glass bowl...


Oh meh gewd. I NEED TO SHOW MA CAT!!


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

We've only been to two shows so far




























but she is very proud of her rosettes!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2012)

Durhamchance said:


> We've only been to two shows so far
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darcy is one of my fave cats here!!
What a stunner!!! <3 Well done!


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

Darcy appreciates your admiration fellow slave


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2012)

Durhamchance said:


> Darcy appreciates your admiration fellow slave


YAY, *bows down*


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

This is my garage where the rosettes live although this isn't all of them! Most of these are Remy's!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2012)

Chiantina said:


> This is my garage where the rosettes live although this isn't all of them! Most of these are Remy's!!


wow! congratulations!!


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

these are a few that Loki has won this year.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2012)

Vixxen said:


> these are a few that Loki has won this year.....


They're so pretty!


----------

